# New Amazon Instant Video and Vudu Now Available on Roamio and Mini



## kokishin (Sep 9, 2014)

After forcing a network update, the new Amazon Instant Video and Vudu app showed up under Find TV, Movies, & Videos. I successfully signed into my Amazon Prime account on both my Roamio Pro and my Mini and was able to simultaneously stream Amazon videos from both boxes. Very nice! 

I do not have a Vudu account (yet) so I did not try it.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I tried Vudu. It's better then on my Samsung smart TV because it has filtering/sorting options for My Collection. :up: Plus I get to use one remote for all of it now.

I didn't try Amazon yet but I'll set that up later.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

New Amazon app works well on my Roamio Plus and Mini as well. I don't have a Vudu account either, but I may just have to open one now that there is a TiVo app.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It's good for renting movies and it's a UV client for all your "Digital Copy" DVDs and BluRays


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

This is why I love TiVo, consolidation of content across providers.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Now that TiVo has added Amazon and VUDU to Netflix and can output all in 24p to my new TV which can display that with even cadence my Roku 3 is gonna get dusty . Controls are a little non-intuitive (to me, who has used these same UIs on several devices) and Amazon is a bit sluggish but I'm happy to have them.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

mikeyts said:


> Now that TiVo has added Amazon and VUDU to Netflix and can output all in 24p to my new TV which can display that with even cadence my Roku 3 is gonna get dusty . Controls are a little non-intuitive (to me, who has used these same UIs on several devices) and Amazon is a bit sluggish but I'm happy to have them.


Any guidance you can provide on the controls, if they're so different?


----------



## FitzAusTex (May 7, 2014)

59er said:


> Any guidance you can provide on the controls, if they're so different?


A bit yanky as to which "row" you're on and where the focus is. When to use which remote buttons (a,b,c,d,back,etc). I've had a very similar UI on Google TV for about two years, and still am not used to it. It's fine, but I still mess up navigation.


----------



## midson (Feb 26, 2005)

Streaming from prime as I type. It appears to be working fine and has CC to boot. Hell ya!


----------



## jwbelcher (Nov 13, 2007)

FitzAusTex said:


> A bit yanky as to which "row" you're on and where the focus is. When to use which remote buttons (a,b,c,d,back,etc). I've had a very similar UI on Google TV for about two years, and still am not used to it. It's fine, but I still mess up navigation.


+1


----------



## StevesWeb (Dec 26, 2008)

The interface is pretty good, but it seems to want more bandwidth than some other streaming boxes, as it went right up to 4mbps on our nominal 3mbps link. The playback kept pausing to resync, then offered to let me try later. This problem is because our Internet link is poor, but our other streaming gadgets seem to renegotiate more effectively.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bradleys said:


> This is why I love TiVo, consolidation of content across providers.


Does it ALSO show up in Find Shows (whatever the 3rd from the top of the main menu is called), and at the bottom of your Now Playing?

i.e., similar to how On Demand and other providers do?


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

mattack said:


> Does it ALSO show up in Find Shows (whatever the 3rd from the top of the main menu is called), and at the bottom of your Now Playing?
> 
> i.e., similar to how On Demand and other providers do?


It does not work with the tivo *What To Watch Now*, but it does work on the iPad *What To Watch* and directly from the TiVo Search / Find Shows


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

59er said:


> Any guidance you can provide on the controls, if they're so different?


I thought that the control scheme might be in the VUDU support article but there's nada and no guidelines marked in the UI at all. It's easy enough to drill down into the menus but backing out is the problem; I try to use PREV but it doesn't do anything. That sort of function is what works in VUDU apps on other platforms.

I played around and found out that SKIP BACK (|<<) is what goes back up a level . Name-wise I suppose it makes sense. Now to figure out Amazon.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kokishin said:


> After forcing a network update, the new Amazon Instant Video and Vudu app showed up under Find TV, Movies, & Videos. I successfully signed into my Amazon Prime account on both my Roamio Pro and my Mini and was able to simultaneously stream Amazon videos from both boxes. Very nice!
> 
> I do not have a Vudu account (yet) so I did not try it.


I had to force a connection with all of my Minis before Amazon Prime and Vudu showed up.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

Any hints on how to get past the eight device VUDU limit?? 
VUDU suggests to set up another email address but if I do that how can both email address share the same VUDU library?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

DEC2955 said:


> Any hints on how to get past the eight device VUDU limit??
> VUDU suggests to set up another email address but if I do that how can both email address share the same VUDU library?


I believe you can share your library. I remember seeing it on there the other day and was surprised. Not sure how it works though.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DEC2955 said:


> Any hints on how to get past the eight device VUDU limit??
> VUDU suggests to set up another email address but if I do that how can both email address share the same VUDU library?


I would certainly like to know how. I had to remove four devices to add four of my TiVos. And I still have over a dozen devices I can't add to Vudu because of the low eight device limit. Although it used to be a five device limit so it is better than a few years ago.

I do like the Vudu app on the TiVos. I will start using my TiVos for Vudu playback now. For Amazon though I will continue using other devices. Since the Amazon app is sluggish.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

aaronwt said:


> I had to force a connection with all of my Minis before Amazon Prime and Vudu showed up.


I guess you're screwed for a bit if you didn't sign up all your devices for the priority update list. I can't do the mini in the bedroom right now as the wife is asleep. I'm anxious to play with this.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

With VUDU what percentage of discs do you find that you can convert?


----------



## Jackamus (Sep 20, 2010)

Amazon and vudu still not showing after update and three service calls. Booo.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I do like the Vudu app on the TiVos. I will start using my TiVos for Vudu playback now. For Amazon though I will continue using other devices. Since the Amazon app is sluggish.


For me, the fact that it outputs 24p as 24p makes up for Amazon's sluggishness. I'm not even all that sensitive to 2:3 pulldown judder, but it just gives me warm fuzzies to know that it's not being done to the video that I'm watching . The only other device that I have which can do Amazon in 24p is my Panasonic DMP-BDT220 BDP, which can't do Amazon 1080p (and is more sluggish running the UI).

I don't recall getting DD+ out of Amazon before. I just checked Xbox One, Xbox 360, Roku 3 and BDT220 and none of them give me that (PS3 can't do DD+ out, period, and neither can my TV's app, inasmuch as its audio output is S/PDIF). TiVo's Amazon app is unique in delivering that--sounds very good .


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Jackamus said:


> Amazon and vudu still not showing after update and three service calls. Booo.


Did you sign up on the priority update page? Only those who have signed up there have received the update.

Also apparently all your TiVo devices need to receive the update and reboot.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> For me, the fact that it outputs 24p as 24p makes up for Amazon's sluggishness. I'm not even all that sensitive to 2:3 pulldown judder, but it just gives me warm fuzzies to know that it's not being done to the video that I'm watching . The only other device that I have which can do Amazon in 24p is my Panasonic DMP-BDT220 BDP, which can't do Amazon 1080p (and is more sluggish running the UI).
> 
> I don't recall getting DD+ out of Amazon before. I just checked Xbox One, Xbox 360, Roku 3 and BDT220 and none of them give me that (PS3 can't do DD+ out, period, and neither can my TV's app, inasmuch as it's audio output is S/PDIF). TiVo's Amazon app is unique in delivering that--sounds very good .


I get DD+ from several other devices with Amazon. The Xbox One decodes all audio and then outputs as either PCM or legacy DD/DTS so you would never get DD+ output from it. The Xbox 360 doesn't even have an HDMI version that can bitstream the advanced codecs.

The one thing I did like about the TiVo Amazon app was that it ramped up to the 1080P stream almost instantly. The longest I saw it take was 5 seconds. But most of the time it was under a second or two. None of my other devices ramped up to the 1080P streams that quickly. So if I do use the Amazon app on the TiVos it will be because of that or just because of the convenience.


----------



## patrone (Sep 16, 2013)

Downloaded the update to my Roamio this evening and was presented with the new apps a few hours later. 

Bottom line - it's great that TiVo finally has Amazon Prime streaming. However, if you are used to a Roku or another device with a mature Amazon app you'll likely be disappointed. 

I've only played around with the app for a few minutes but I've noticed 2 immediate issues. 

1) lack of image preview on fast forward & rewind. The picture freezes on the image shown when you select fast forward or rewind. It does not give you a preview image/screen capture of where you are in the fast forward or rewind process. It does provide a time bar - but that's it. 

2) SD content appears to be automatically stretched to full screen on HD displays. I haven't played with the settings so I don't know if this can be fixed. As an example, HBO's OZ, shot in SD for traditional box TV's, is automatically stretched to full screen on an HD TV. 

Again, I'm thrilled to have access to Amazon Prime's library on my TiVo. It's a huge step for those of us who want to downsize the amount of boxes/sticks in our entertainment centers. That said, the app is a little disappointing. It feels like an app that was built 3 years ago, shelved, and then released on new hardware with no updates.


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

DEC2955 said:


> Any hints on how to get past the eight device VUDU limit??
> VUDU suggests to set up another email address but if I do that how can both email address share the same VUDU library?


This may not be the step-by-step.. as I was fumbling and waiting for email deliveries... but ...using the the UltraViolet web site (https://www.uvvu.com/) Log-in (or create an account as needed) then click on share... then add a new user to share your library with...(this web site is kind of slow so give it a chance to respond) in my case I used one of my other email addresses... then go to your main VUDU.COM account... services ...send your new user a share invite ..accept the invite.. now both VUDU ID's can see and share the MAIN/ORIGINAL accounts movies ..just don't get confused and add new movies to the second account as they can not be seen from the main account!! If you can write up a better / easier to understand ''HOW TO" please do so!
avid

PS: Looking for VUDU codes.. do a search in ''GOOGLE+" for "Ultraviolet"..


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

How many email addresses can you share with?


----------



## DEC2955 (May 3, 2009)

waynomo said:


> How many email addresses can you share with?


I think that you can have up to six?? It the original and five others.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

What's the difference between Ultraviolet and VUDU?


----------



## NJ Webel (Dec 8, 2004)

waynomo said:


> What's the difference between Ultraviolet and VUDU?


Ultraviolet is the storage locker for your movies.

Vudu is a delivery portal to allow access to them. (Other deliver portals for ultraviolet include Flixster, Target Ticket, M-Go, Cinema Now, and others.)


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

patrone said:


> 1) lack of image preview on fast forward & rewind. The picture freezes on the image shown when you select fast forward or rewind. It does not give you a preview image/screen capture of where you are in the fast forward or rewind process. It does provide a time bar - but that's it.


That's very disappointing. I hate that.



patrone said:


> Again, I'm thrilled to have access to Amazon Prime's library on my TiVo. It's a huge step for those of us who want to downsize the amount of boxes/sticks in our entertainment centers. That said, the app is a little disappointing. It feels like an app that was built 3 years ago, shelved, and then released on new hardware with no updates.


Yeah, I agree with that. We already have other devices in all of our rooms that support Amazon Prime at this point. We've been using our PS3 in the living room, I use a Fire TV in the bedroom, and my Samsung LCD in the basement has the Amazon Prime app as part of its smart TV hub suite. Plus, I've got a Amazon dongle coming in a couple of weeks (figured why not for 20 bucks). The main one I wanted to use it for was the living room and not bother with the PS3 anymore. Unfortunately, that is the room with my Premier Elite.


----------



## TrackZ (Jan 5, 2004)

As someone that's used these apps on many platforms and really gets into this stuff, here's my take. 

Amazon
- UI is nicer than roku but less than Xbox One, PS4, or Fire TV. No movie backdrops. No episode thumbnails. Really disappointing. It does look like an older app for sure. It's doesn't look like cover art and such renders at high resolution like the console as well. 
- This box latches into 1080p quality faster than anything I've seen. Even the Fire TV is slow or doesn't always get there. 1080p was also instant on every thing I played and the UI actually likes up with the 1080p logo. 
- Knowing I'm getting real DD+ is nice since the TiVo outputs native. 
- 24Hz is awesome. 
- TiVo provides the best playback for Amazon video now but only an average at best UI, only besting the Roku. 
- My router was showing 10+ Mbps when streaming. 

VUDU
- HDX locked on faster than I've seen, although it's usually quick and reliable everywhere. 
- Nice having native DD+ output. 
- 24Hz is again awesome, a differentiator. 
- UI is good. Could still render sharper. 

I hope these both get UI boosts eventually, especially Amazon. Playback wins though so this may become my default device now for these services. 

Now we need HBO and WWE.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm getting an error message when trying to access Prime and Vudu. 

"The requested application is currently unavailable. (V301)

Try again in a few minutes. 

For more info visit tivo.com/support/301

Which brings me to "Uh oh, looks like you're lost."


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

So rebooted to see if that would help and now Vudu and Prime are MIA.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

waynomo said:


> So rebooted to see if that would help and now Vudu and Prime are MIA.


Contact TiVo and make sure you are still authorized the apps on their end.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

Is Vudu stream only (no download option)?


----------



## jedware (Jan 7, 2004)

elwaylite said:


> Is Vudu stream only (no download option)?


Yes. Stream only on Tivo. The only device I have that includes download is PS3. Personally I have never used it except once.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

What a pain. Another device with a HDD, and I can't download.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

elwaylite said:


> What a pain. Another device with a HDD, and I can't download.


The wave of the future.... Really dude, it is going to be very rare for any new service to offer downloads.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

waynomo said:


> With VUDU what percentage of discs do you find that you can convert?


Without VUDO I have been able to convert 100% of my discs, DVD and BluRay to MY server for use on the Tivo.....


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

waynomo said:


> With VUDU what percentage of discs do you find that you can convert?


A good percentage. I tried 12 movies the other day and 10 of the 12 worked. It's getting better too because I tried some of these same movies 6-8 months ago and they didn't work.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

jcthorne said:


> Without VUDO I have been able to convert 100% of my discs, DVD and BluRay to MY server for use on the Tivo.....


Yes but with VUDU you can uograde those SD DVDs to HDX for $2.50. No can do with your own solution.

Plus Disc To Digital takes about 10 seconds to scan the disc. Ripping and converting a single BD disc can take an hour or more. Some people are willing to pay for convenience.


----------



## keenanSR (Oct 13, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but with VUDU you can uograde those SD DVDs to HDX for $2.50. No can do with your own solution.
> 
> Plus Disc To Digital takes about 10 seconds to scan the disc. Ripping and converting a single BD disc can take an hour or more. Some people are willing to pay for convenience.


Has anyone tried DVDs from other regions? I'd like to convert several Region 2 releases if possible, not home now or I'd try it myself.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

elwaylite said:


> Is Vudu stream only (no download option)?





jedware said:


> Yes. Stream only on Tivo. The only device I have that includes download is PS3. Personally I have never used it except once.


You can also download movies/shows you own onto a PC, but not rented stuff like you can on the PS3. You use the same PC app that you use to do disk to digital conversions.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

Dan203 said:


> A good percentage. I tried 12 movies the other day and 10 of the 12 worked. It's getting better too because I tried some of these same movies 6-8 months ago and they didn't work.


One of the big things with an Ultra Violet account is that you can share it with up to 5 other people and there are no restrictions on who those people are or where they live. I share mine with my brother & sister we all got the free movies for signing up for Vudu accounts and each of us has converted disks (in blocks of 10) from each of our collections mostly by using free Vudu credits available when buying something (last 2 things were Kleenex & Dr. Pepper) plus when one of us buys a new disk with a UV code we all get to watch the movie via one of the UV providers. Our library is at 157 movies and outside of the cost of some of the new movies we have purchased I don't think we have spent much out of our own pockets.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

bradleys said:


> The wave of the future.... Really dude, it is going to be very rare for any new service to offer downloads.


Except their service already allows downloads.

Until Streaming works like MRS where I can't tell I am streaming rather than a local copy, I will always opt for downloads. It is why I no longer have Netflix. I couldn't stand the trickplay in streaming.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

waynomo said:


> With VUDU what percentage of discs do you find that you can convert?


I've had a terrible percentage with the BD titles I tried. Out of eighty or so I tried I think only around 25% were available as a digital verison. But I've been collecting BD titles since the launch in June 2006. And many of the ones I tried were old. So there is no digital streaming version available for them.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

innocentfreak said:


> Except their service already allows downloads.


They kind of abandoned it; AFAIK the only essentially stationary devices they implemented it on were PS3 and LG BDP590, an old BD player uniquely featuring an HDD. More recently they implemented their VUDU-To-Go service for PCs, tablets and phones, aimed at letting people watch their content when traveling or otherwise away from home and convenient high speed network service.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but with VUDU you can uograde those SD DVDs to HDX for $2.50.


This is becoming quite tempting. I definitely going to subscribe. Also, see if I can get my kids involved. They have huge DVD/Blu-ray collections.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

waynomo said:


> So rebooted to see if that would help and now Vudu and Prime are MIA.


And now tonight they are back and working!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

My Roamio updated yesterday and I forced a connection at 7 PM. This morning Amazon and Vudu still aren't there.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

morac said:


> My Roamio updated yesterday and I forced a connection at 7 PM. This morning Amazon and Vudu still aren't there.


Has it rebooted? You've verified that you're on 20.4.5? Do you have Minis connected to it? Are they updated?


----------



## Keith Elkin (Oct 16, 2002)

Vudu showed up on my mini but I don't see Amazon prime... Just Amazon instant... And when I select it, the screen turns blank and nothing else happens... I am able to TiVo out to the menu again though.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Although it used to be a five device limit so it is better than a few years ago.


When I just tried to register my Mini, it said there was only a five device limit.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

gweempose said:


> When I just tried to register my Mini, it said there was only a five device limit.


Yes. For some reason they have a message that says five. But the limit is actually eight. I've had eight devices on my account since they raised it. I removed four of the devices on Thursday to add my two Roamios and two of my Minis. And then I streamed a movie for two hours on Vudu from seven devices concurrently. They all played back in three bar HDX. Although they used well over 60GB of data during those two hours.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

waynomo said:


> Has it rebooted? You've verified that you're on 20.4.5? Do you have Minis connected to it? Are they updated?


Rebooted to do the install. Box connected on it's own last night. Don't have a Mini.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

morac said:


> Rebooted to do the install. Box connected on it's own last night. Don't have a Mini.


Maybe try another connection? On mine it showed up overnight after trying to get it to show up the evening before. You've checked under video providers to see if it's there. For me I didn't need to do that. They just showed up, but it might be worth a few button clicks to double check.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Keith Elkin said:


> Vudu showed up on my mini but I don't see Amazon prime... Just Amazon instant..


It's still called "Amazon Instant Video"; now it's streaming-only and gives access to both rental/purchase-only and Prime-eligible titles (though you can still download rented and purchased video by pushing it from Amazon's website).

If you go to Settings->Channels->My Video Providers you'll see both "Amazon Instant Video (Prime)" and "Amazon Instant Video" listed; if you uncheck the latter only Prime-eligible titles will show up in TiVo Search results.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The apps showed up this evening,

For those that say logging into Amazon is hard, select the register on the web site option. Then it's as easy as going to amazon.com/mytv in a web browser and entering a code.


----------



## jcthorne (Jan 28, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yes but with VUDU you can uograde those SD DVDs to HDX for $2.50. No can do with your own solution.
> 
> Plus Disc To Digital takes about 10 seconds to scan the disc. Ripping and converting a single BD disc can take an hour or more. Some people are willing to pay for convenience.


I do see your point. Its a couple hours of computer time, not mine.

Trouble with an upgraded VUDO HD licence is you really don't OWN anything. I will own the DVD or Blu-Ray and my digital copy will play anywhere at any time on any device that is capable of playing that file. With VUDO, you are beholden to the whims of a DRM master that decides where and when you may watch what you think you own.

oh and when I gave VUDO a try, it was less than 50% hit rate on the Blu-Ray disks I tried.

I am glad its on Tivo, its a great rental option, and many find it convenient. I just have trouble with the whole DRM digital copy arrangement, having been burned when the licence holder decides its time to move on and leaving me holding precisely nothing.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

innocentfreak said:


> Except their service already allows downloads.
> 
> Until Streaming works like MRS where I can't tell I am streaming rather than a local copy, I will always opt for downloads. It is why I no longer have Netflix. I couldn't stand the trickplay in streaming.


That is what drives me nuts. The had downloading first. Works on LG blu-ray players with HDD's, PS3, WD boxes with HDD's...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Are there differences between Amazon and Vudu (strictly talking about paid rentals)? I realize each has their own benefits (digital lockers, "free" Prime titles, UI speed, etc).

Do they have different content libraries? Or is everything generally available for both if it's available for either service?

Are we likely to find cost differences among them? I saw a 99 cent Vudu section that I was intrigued by. I looked up the same title on Amazon and they also had it for 99 cents. Not sure if Amazon just waits for Vudu to update their list and immediately price matches their own catalog or what. I only did this on 1 title.

Are there quality differences between the two services or should top-tier streaming speed quality be comparable?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Are there differences between Amazon and Vudu (strictly talking about paid rentals)? I realize each has their own benefits (digital lockers, "free" Prime titles, UI speed, etc).
> 
> Do they have different content libraries? Or is everything generally available for both if it's available for either service?
> 
> ...


Since TiVo's Amazon streaming app is one of the few which can stream their 10 Mbps 1080p encodes and their DD+ sound, PQ and AQ should be pretty much the same. VUDU sometimes has a different prices for 720p (labelled HD) and 1080p (HDX); Amazon just has HD, which encompasses both. Lately it seems that VUDU's price for HD and HDX are the same for most titles, though there are still instances where that's not true: currently _Edge of Tomorrow_ rents $5 in VUDU 720p, $6 for VUDU 1080p, but only $5 for Amazon HD, which includes 1080p.

VUDU used to always have a 99 cents daily special and Amazon did too, but I thought that Amazon stopped doing that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

patrone said:


> 2) SD content appears to be automatically stretched to full screen on HD displays. I haven't played with the settings so I don't know if this can be fixed. As an example, HBO's OZ, shot in SD for traditional box TV's, is automatically stretched to full screen on an HD TV.


Like all apps this is controlled by the Zoom button, but does not work inside the app itself. So you have to exit the app, go to live TV and set the zoom to "panel" and then go back to the app. That should make SD content in the Amazon app be pillar boxed. Not sure why they don't support that function directly in the app.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Vudu had many dozens of 99 cent movies this weekend. I don't know if this is normal now or not. It used to be a different 99 cent movie each day. But there were many dozens of 99 cent movies to choose from and I rented six of them. I doubt I'll watch them all but at least I have thirty days to start watching them before they expire.

I don't use Vudu anywhere near as much as I did years ago so I figured I would rent some movies to watch on my Roamio And Minis. Since the Vudu app works so well on them


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

The VUDU app also starts impressively quickly.


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

A new VUDU redesigned app is on its way starting with the playstation. Perhaps it will come in time to the tivos

http://watch.vudu.com/newvudu/


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

apw2607 said:


> A new VUDU redesigned app is on its way starting with the playstation. Perhaps it will come in time to the tivos
> 
> http://watch.vudu.com/newvudu/


I don't much care for it. It seem overly complicated and the graphical presentation is kind of weak and unappealing.

On the other hand, VUDU gave me a $4.99 credit in celebration of it today, saying that I was one of the select few to get new UI on PS3 first . I appreciate the gesture, but I'll be using my Roamio Basic to watch the film that I used the credit to rent .


----------



## mr_smits (Dec 17, 2009)

patrone said:


> 1) lack of image preview on fast forward & rewind. The picture freezes on the image shown when you select fast forward or rewind. It does not give you a preview image/screen capture of where you are in the fast forward or rewind process. It does provide a time bar - but that's it.


This is my only complaint so far. To fast forward past an intro I have to rely on memory of how long that intro is and watch the counter.

I did receive a couple buffering messages during playback of one show, but have watched about 7 shows already and overall I'm happy with access to all this content without having to Chromecast anymore.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

apw2607 said:


> A new VUDU redesigned app is on its way starting with the playstation. Perhaps it will come in time to the tivos
> 
> http://watch.vudu.com/newvudu/


Crap!! The new version does not look very good.


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

Any word on when Amazon/Vudu will be released to the masses?


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

By the end of the month.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

senorgregster said:


> Any word on when Amazon/Vudu will be released to the masses?


Per Margret, in the official Release Notes thread:



TiVoMargret said:


> For those not on the priority list, I currently expect the full rollout to happen mid/late November.
> 
> Margret


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

You could try putting the TSNs of your units on the 20.4.5 Priority Update Request list; you might get it sooner.


----------



## CinciDVR (May 24, 2014)

So does anyone know if there is a page up/page down key while in the new Amazon app? Using the channel up/channel down key on the remote does nothing. Also, is there a way to see more of the description displayed for a video? Pressing the info key on the remote does nothing. I'm a little perplexed by how descriptions are displayed in the app. Almost all of them end with "..." which implies there's more text that can't be displayed, but often the "..." is very near the left margin of the last line, leaving 3/4 or more of the last line blank. If there is more text to display, and there's still room on the last line, why not display it?


----------



## senorgregster (Nov 12, 2005)

astrohip said:


> Per Margret, in the official Release Notes thread:


Thanks. That seems very reasonable. Should be able to do an extended check for bugs.


----------



## JNEggie (Oct 26, 2014)

I have finally received the TIVO update and the amazon and the vudu apps. I like that we can now get access the the Prime videos from Amazon. I do have a purchase PIN set with amazon, but I would rather not see the videos as an option if I can not see them for free as part of my Prime membership. Has anyone figured out how to set the app so that is only shows the free Prime shows?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

JNEggie said:


> Has anyone figured out how to set the app so that is only shows the free Prime shows?


I'm fairly certain that there is no such setting. You can choose Prime Instant Video from the menu on top ("Home", "Prime Instant Video", "Movies", "TV") and it won't show you anything else unless you go back to the top and choose one of the others.


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm not sure about setting the app to show only free prime videos, but you can set your TiVo Search to show only free prime videos. The My Video Providers list has two separate options (for prime and non-prime).


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

JNEggie said:


> I have finally received the TIVO update and the amazon and the vudu apps. I like that we can now get access the the Prime videos from Amazon. I do have a purchase PIN set with amazon, but I would rather not see the videos as an option if I can not see them for free as part of my Prime membership. Has anyone figured out how to set the app so that is only shows the free Prime shows?


Why would Amazon offer that as an option?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Why would Amazon offer that as an option?


I had a line in my reply, "What's in that for Amazon?" but decided to remove it . They want you to see what they have available to rent when you run their app; you can immediately choose to filter all of that out though.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

senorgregster said:


> Thanks. That seems very reasonable. Should be able to do an extended check for bugs.


Ever since the early adopter bug a couple of updates ago, I quit signing up for early updates. The ONLY potential gain is early access to an update we will all ultimately receive. Potential pain: well, remember the nightmare a few updates ago? Rollbacks, deleted shows, yada yada.

When it comes, it comes.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Ever since the early adopter bug a couple of updates ago, I quit signing up for early updates. The ONLY potential gain is early access to an update we will all ultimately receive. Potential pain: well, remember the nightmare a few updates ago? Rollbacks, deleted shows, yada yada.
> 
> When it comes, it comes.


I got a free Lifetime Mini to help ease my pain from one of the updates that caused a major issue with my Roamios.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

aaronwt said:


> I got a free Lifetime Mini to help ease my pain from one of the updates that caused a major issue with my Roamios.


I thought TiVo gave out free Slide Pro remotes for that.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I thought TiVo gave out free Slide Pro remotes for that.


I think that was another issue? The issue I had only affected a few people.


----------



## mgoyal (Jul 20, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Crap!! The new version does not look very good.


yeah agreed...i don't have VUDU on my Roamio yet, but I'm glad i'll be getting the "old" version.


----------



## mgoyal (Jul 20, 2006)

mikeyts said:


> You could try putting the TSNs of your units on the 20.4.5 Priority Update Request list; you might get it sooner.


done! thanks for the link!


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

I have not received the update yet and have some questions...

For those experiencing buffering issues with the Amazon app how is your unit connected to the Internet? My Roamio Pro uses MOCA - will that alleviate buffering?

When I watch Amazon videos on my Roku through wi-fi I get occasional annoying breaks in the action while buffering and I'm wondering what it will be like on the Roamio. My download Internet speed is 35mbps (same for upload) so that should be fast enough.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

nycityuser said:


> I have not received the update yet and have some questions...
> 
> For those experiencing buffering issues with the Amazon app how is your unit connected to the Internet? My Roamio Pro uses MOCA - will that alleviate buffering?
> 
> When I watch Amazon videos on my Roku through wi-fi I get occasional annoying breaks in the action while buffering and I'm wondering what it will be like on the Roamio. My download Internet speed is 35mbps (same for upload) so that should be fast enough.


Sounds like you have an issue with your wifi network. One of my Roku 2 boxes is wireless(I have another Roku2 and a Roku3 both on a wired connection) . There are zero issues with any of the streaming services. I get the same rock solid streaming as I do from the devices connected to the wired connection.
Right now my Minis are on MoCA, my Roamio Pro is on GigE, and my Roamio Basic is on wireless. The experience on all them from Amazon, Vudu, and Netflix are identical. They all have rock solid streaming.


----------



## nycityuser (Dec 30, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> Sounds like you have an issue with your wifi network. One of my Roku 2 boxes is wireless(I have another Roku2 and a Roku3 both on a wired connection) . There are zero issues with any of the streaming services. I get the same rock solid streaming as I do from the devices connected to the wired connection.


I get the same response from two different Roku boxes in two different homes with different wifi networks and different ISPs (FIOS in one, Time Warner in the other). I guess I'm just unlucky.

Meantime, I got the update yesterday and very much like how Amazon Prime is integrated into searches. I much prefer watching everything with one box rather than switching between TiVo and Roku. And I have had no buffering issues on the TiVo.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Jackamus said:


> Amazon and vudu still not showing after update and three service calls. Booo.


Any luck, I just updated my TIVO ROAMIO and MINI, forced the update few times, Restarted both units did another forced update and still no apps.

Maybe I should try to do another Restart, even though it is not required?


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

jkudlacz said:


> Any luck, I just updated my TIVO ROAMIO and MINI, forced the update few times, Restarted both units did another forced update and still no apps.
> 
> Maybe I should try to do another Restart, even though it is not required?


Ah read a bit further down the thread and saw that waiting few hours resolves the issue.

Checked my TIVO ROAMIO and voila, I can see VUDU and AMAZON apps now.

Can't wait to try them out tonight.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

jkudlacz said:


> Ah read a bit further down the thread and saw that waiting few hours resolves the issue.
> 
> Checked my TIVO ROAMIO and voila, I can see VUDU and AMAZON apps now.
> 
> Can't wait to try them out tonight.


Verify what software version you're on.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

What's the deal with Vudu now? i noticed that a bunch of their movies are now the same price for HDX and HD. There used to be a $1 difference. Is HD still 720P while HDX is 1080P still?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> What's the deal with Vudu now? i noticed that a bunch of their movies are now the same price for HDX and HD. There used to be a $1 difference. Is HD still 720P while HDX is 1080P still?


Yes. I think that they realized that they're the only VOD provider offering that 720p-only discount and now they rarely have a different price for both. Usually if they have a higher price for HDX Amazon's price for HD, which includes 1080p, is a dollar less (like _Edge of Tomorrow_ and _Transformers: Age of Extinction_ right now). Amazon's problem, of course, is that nearly all VUDU apps support 1080p and relatively few Amazon Instant Video apps do, so its probable that if the device that you're using has both Amazon and VUDU apps you'll only be able to get 1080p from VUDU (not true of TiVo Roamio, of course).

Given a device like TiVo Roamio which can stream Amazon at 1080p, I can't see any reason why I wouldn't go with Amazon to save a buck.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Doesn't Vudu also have 7.1 Dolby digital? I see they advertise that. I'm pretty sure Amazon doesn't do that. Not that I think that's worth an extra dollar.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

morac said:


> Doesn't Vudu also have 7.1 Dolby digital? I see they advertise that. I'm pretty sure Amazon doesn't do that. Not that I think that's worth an extra dollar.


They used to have a small number of titles with 7.1 sound; there was a small showcase collection of them. I can't find it now and I can't see a way to search for them. If they still have them it is not common; I can' find a single one poking around the new films.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> Yes. I think that they realized that they're the only VOD provider offering that 720p-only discount and now they rarely have a different price for both. Usually if they have a higher price for HDX Amazon's price for HD, which includes 1080p, is a dollar less (like _Edge of Tomorrow_ and _Transformers: Age of Extinction_ right now). Amazon's problem, of course, is that nearly all VUDU apps support 1080p and relatively few Amazon Instant Video apps do, so its probable that if the device that you're using has both Amazon and VUDU apps you'll only be able to get 1080p from VUDU (not true of TiVo Roamio, of course).
> 
> Given a device like TiVo Roamio which can stream Amazon at 1080p, I can't see any reason why I wouldn't go with Amazon to save a buck.


Vudu seems to have more content. The most recent couple of movies I watched were available to rent on Vudu while Amazon only had a purchase option. But I also want to have access to as many streaming services as possible. Since all the same content isn't duplicated on each service. So one service might not even have a title. Another service has the title but has it for rent. And yet another service could have that same title at no charge to stream.

I got screwed a bunch of times, many years ago by not checking multiple streaming services for titles. And I ended up paying for a bunch of content I didn't need to. So now I usually check Amazon, Vudu, Netflix, Hulu+, XBL, and PSN for titles before I decide where I will watch them.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

aaronwt said:


> I got screwed a bunch of times, many years ago by not checking multiple streaming services for titles. And I ended up paying for a bunch of content I didn't need to. So now I usually check Amazon, Vudu, Netflix, Hulu+, XBL, and PSN for titles before I decide where I will watch them.


You might find this website to save you some time:
http://www.canistream.it/


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

LoadStar said:


> You might find this website to save you some time:
> http://www.canistream.it/


Cool site. Thanks!!!


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

LoadStar said:


> You might find this website to save you some time: http://www.canistream.it/


They also have an iOS app that I use on my iPhone.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

aaronwt said:


> I got screwed a bunch of times, many years ago by not checking multiple streaming services for titles. And I ended up paying for a bunch of content I didn't need to. So now I usually check Amazon, Vudu, Netflix, Hulu+, XBL, and PSN for titles before I decide where I will watch them.


Roku Search is kind of cool because it searches about 10 services (last I checked; could be more now). I never check XBL or PSN because I'm not willing to run a console just to stream video; I play games with my video game consoles and nothing else.


----------



## Aareses (Nov 9, 2014)

For those of you with update 20.4.5 on a Roamio model, who are having issues with the Amazon Instant Video (Prime) displaying, I started a new thread (below) with a possible solution:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522721


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

Free $5.00 VUDU credit.

http://slickdeals.net/f/7337918-free-5-vudu-credit


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mrizzo80 said:


> Free $5.00 VUDU credit.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/7337918-free-5-vudu-credit


Sweet!!!! Thanks!!! :up::up:

That was a quick $5 credit :up:


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

mrizzo80 said:


> Free $5.00 VUDU credit.


Much appreciated . And I'd just gotten a $5 credit for being one of the first people to get their ugly new UI on my PS3; I used that credit to rent something which I watched on TiVo .


----------



## nooneuknow (Feb 5, 2011)

mrizzo80 said:


> Free $5.00 VUDU credit.
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/f/7337918-free-5-vudu-credit


Could you describe the process/mechanism that makes this work, please?

I'm assuming you get a code texted back to you, which you can then redeem on your vudu account, or something like that.

I try to keep the number of people and companies that have my cellphone number to an absolute minimum. I'm worried about who I am texting to, what lists my number will end up on, and how many unwanted messages and calls could result.

Is there a link to what I am granting permission to, regarding my cell number, if/when I use this? There should be, and it should be shared with the promo details, as it gets passed along (as a courtesy).

If I have all my friends and family send the text, any idea if the resulting $5 code/coupon can be stacked?

Thanks for sharing. I just don't know if $5 worth of vudu will be worth the amount of spamming/robo-marketing/scam lists the number could end up on, and think others may be as well, if they think before jumping on it.


----------



## namwoljr (Aug 8, 2014)

nooneuknow said:


> Could you describe the process/mechanism that makes this work, please?
> 
> I'm assuming you get a code texted back to you, which you can then redeem on your vudu account, or something like that.
> 
> ...


Damn, good point. I totally regret claiming the free code now, haha. It is owned by Wal-Mart, and I doubt they have any qualms selling my number.


----------



## humbb (Jan 27, 2014)

namwoljr said:


> Damn, good point. I totally regret claiming the free code now, haha. It is owned by Wal-Mart, and I doubt they have any qualms selling my number.


Yes, but if you go to your VUDU Account Info page, you can uncheck the box next to "Share my information with VUDU Partners so that they can tell me about new products and special offers." May not help, but I would hope they would honor that.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

humbb said:


> Yes, but if you go to your VUDU Account Info page, you can uncheck the box next to "Share my information with VUDU Partners so that they can tell me about new products and special offers." May not help, but I would hope they would honor that.


Where's the box to uncheck to not share my information with hackers?


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

My mobile number (my only phone for the past 7 years) was already on my VUDU account so they didn't get any new information. They haven't deluged me with spam thus far (though I do follow one of their Twitter accounts with tweets forwarded to my phone as texts but I asked for that; it informs me of the 99 cent movie du jour).

What I wonder is what was this a promotion of? They're just giving everyone who finds out about this $5 without trying to hype anything. Strange.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I guess no different than in the past getting a $10 ro $20 for signing up a new device. One day I signed up five or six devices and got credits for all of them. I think they wised up and stopped doing that promotion.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

mikeyts said:


> Given a device like TiVo Roamio which can stream Amazon at 1080p, I can't see any reason why I wouldn't go with Amazon to save a buck.


Some, but not all, movies you purchase on Vudu get added to your UV locker so they can be accessed by the up to 5 people you share your UV locker with. Amazon is not a UV provider so they do not have that capability. Also Amazon has a history of having blackout periods for some movies, even ones you've purchased. There was a whole big thing a couple of years ago around the holidays because they blacked out Christmas Vacation even for "owners" of the movies. So far there has been no such scandal, that I'm aware of, with Vudu or UV.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Dan203 said:


> Some, but not all, movies you purchase on Vudu get added to your UV locker so they can be accessed by the up to 5 people you share your UV locker with. Amazon is not a UV provider so they do not have that capability.


I was talking about renting, not owning. Almost all of the stuff I own on these services are television episodes that I missed recording when they aired for some reason, and I'd rent those if they were available to rent for less than the purchase price. I did buy _Prometheus_ because they had it a few weeks before it hit BD and I was anxious to see the movie. The only other movies that I own were SD freebies.. (I believe that I have an SD copy of _Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon_, which is now available on Netflix in 4K, if you have a 4K TV, which I do ).


----------



## Marc (Jun 26, 1999)

I wish that I could get 3D content through either VUDU or Amazon Prime. VUDU does have 3D movies available for purchase or rent, but they don't show up on the TiVo. TiVo's VUDU app isn't considered a 3D-compatible device.

I've played 3D content on my TiVo successfully before. It doesn't come up automatically flagged as 3D, but side-by-side video (the summer 2012 Olympics opening ceremony recorded off a FiOS channel) played as 3D did work just fine.


----------

